# Useful, Informative Continental websites



## autostratus

*Useful and Informative Continental Websites.*

Many of you will already know and use the websites listed below but I thought it might be useful to list them in one place for you to download if you wish.

First a UK website with practical information about touring Europe in a Camper.
http://www.europebycamper.com/

Most of these are French but others are for Belgium, Germany, the Netherlands, Italy, Spain, Sweden and Portugal.

http://archiescampings.eu/eng2/ (Download free P.O.I.s Europe)
 http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/00frame.htm  (Campsites near major roads. Europe)
http://www.ajdor.co.uk/  (Stewarts' Database of Roads - UK and Continental)

Translation  

http://trans.voila.fr/traduction_voila.php
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/
http://www.online-translator.com/site_translation.aspx

France  

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
http://www.panoramic-camping-rest-area-motorhome-france.com/ New developing site which will get better with time
http://p.t.l.free.fr/aires/menuaire.htm
http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/
http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/03_franc/03c_fr-d.htm
http://www.eurocampingcar.com/
http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueilcartes.htm
http://www.campingcar-bricoloisirs.net/aires_de_service.html
http://www.airecampingcar.com/ 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/clomb/index.htm
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jean-pierre.rossi/
http://guy.troll.free.fr/
>Kerlis Motorhome trip< (Calais to Honfleur with pics)
http://campingcar.surlenet.free.fr/
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/voyage.camping.car/
http://lsinzelle.free.fr/
http://www.autocaravane.org
http://www.ffcc.fr/47/html/la-federation/parutions.aspx#P14 (FFCC site with some useful downloadable information)

http://www.ffcc.fr/62/liste/campings/stop-accueil-camping-car.aspx Stop Accueil Camping-Car Participating campsites 2011
http://www.francecamping.com/index.php?&langue=en
http://www.campingfrance.com/
http://www.france-voyage.com/
http://www.camping-municipal.org/index.htm (added 14/03/13)

http://www.parcs-naturels-regionaux.tm.fr/fr/decouvrir/parcs.asp (Regional Parks)
http://naturellementvotres.chez-alice.fr/

http://www.geoportail.fr/en_UK/visu2D.do?ter=metropole (Satellite mapping)
http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm (Route planning)

http://about-france.com/travel.htm (useful site with latest info for new and regular travellers)
http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/ (Road info across France)
http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/vehicle-classification.html
http://www.autoroutes.fr
http://saratlas.free.fr/index.php?page=accueil&lang=en (Good database of French autoroutes etc kept up to date by public contribution)
http://www.elbruz.org/eroads/AGR_2.htm (International E-road Network)
http://www1.securiteroutiere.gouv.fr/signaux/default.asp (French road signs etc)
http://www.education.gouv.fr/pid184/le-calendrier-scolaire.html (France. School holidays)
http://www.france-codepostal.fr/en/ (France. Find a post code/town/region)
http://www.lepointdufle.net/culture-generale.htm (Useful/informative French website with language and general info etc.)

Germany  

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/
http://touring24.info/index.asp (Stellplatz plus stops elsewhere in Europe)
http://www.womoclick.de/ (Stellplatz - click on STELLPLATZE-KARTENANSICHT for videos

Belgium

http://tinyurl.com/8a9d2
http://users.pandora.be/leo.huybrechts/camp1.htm
http://www.motorhomeworld.be/

The Netherlands  

http://www.campercontact.nl/

Spain  

http://www.vayacamping.net/areas.asp?par1=4&lang=en
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php
www.autocaravanas-etapas-en-libertad.com
http://autocaravaning.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/rest-areas-spain.pdf
www.viajarenautocaravana.com 
www.campinguia.com
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php (Spain and Portugal)

Portugal  

www.roteiro-campista.pt
http://www.vayacamping.net/portugal/index.asp?lang=en
http://www.gekkoportugal.com/central portugal.htm
http://www.campingcarportugal.com/index2_uk.htm

Italy  

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/sostare.shtml
http://www.camperonline.it/
http://www.federcampeggio.it/defaultbis.html
http://www.camping.it/
http://www.areatransit.it/index_eng.php
http://www.caravanecamper.it/areeindex.php?PHPSESSID=27853ca77bf509f194abf10709cdf019
www.assocampi.it 
www.pleinair.it 
http://www.romaincamper.it/indexGB.html
http://www.camperweb.it/club/cino/cino_sosta/elenco_sosta.htm
http://utenti.lycos.it/amicidifrankia/camperservice/sicilia.htm

Sweden  

http://www.husvagnochcamping.se/ovrigt/article155036.ece
http://www.camping.se/templates/start____320.aspx
http://www.swedishcampingsites.com/
http://www.campingcompass.com/camping/sweden

Bulgaria

http://www.camping.bg/en/? (Campsites Bulgaria)

http://www.bdauncey.eclipse.co.uk/czech rep.htm (Europe and includes Poland and the Czech Republic)


----------



## 88838

Nice one Gillian as ever.
I started adding some - while watching Dalzeil and keeping an eye on Ellen, but - my elderly lap top couldn't cope with the excitement.
so.. I'll try again

8)


----------



## 88838

here goes - hopefully no duplicates:
http://www.eurodriveregs.co.uk/
http://www.fedcamping.com/inicio_EN.html
http://www.campingcardinternational.org/CCI_Home.htm
http://www.camping-one.co.uk/
http://www.les-campings.com/gb/index.html
http://www.icmking.demon.co.uk/sites.htm
http://www.stations-bretagne.com/locations/index.php
http://www.languedoc-france.info/index.htm
http://www.bdauncey.ic24.net/

seem to remember doing this before - ages ago, but things get lost in the number of posts on here :roll:

8)


----------



## peejay

Thanks gillian,

that must have taken a fair bit of effort, theres a few there i haven't seen before and a good idea to have them all together.

Worthy of a sticky methinks....how about it mods.

pete.


----------



## peejay

And thanks twooks as well, you must've posted as i was doin' my reply!

pete.


----------



## Drummer

Hope this isn't too off thread but this is a good site finder for the UK
http://www.jollyinteresting.co.uk/sitefinder/UKsites/UKsitefindergrid.html
Maybe someone will find it useful (or just find it! :wink: )


----------



## 94583

*German sites*

Hello

here are some german sites 

http://www.ebel-reisemobile.de/start.html

www.mobile.de

http://www.caraworld.de/

http://www.womobi.com/

http://www.camper-tour.de/

http://markt.reisemobil-international.de/markt/

one of the best for buying privately

http://www.gebrauchtewohnmobile.de/pages/index.htm

www.ebay.de
auction site, often good deals to be had

http://www.womo.de/links.htm

extensive list of MH links

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?classid=5313


----------



## autostratus

Many thanks for those additions, Kolibri. I love to spend time surfing through the different web sites.


----------



## 88781

Stumbled across this one, very interesting http://www.campingsinfrankrijk.nl/en/

A french Campsite database

regards M&D


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, I don't know if this helps but they are now all on one page

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm 
http://p.t.l.free.fr/aires/menuaire.htm 
http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/ 
http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/03_franc/03c_fr-d.htm 
http://www.eurocampingcar.com/ 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/clomb/index.htm 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jean-pierre.rossi/ 
http://guy.troll.free.fr/ 
http://campingcar.surlenet.free.fr/ 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/voyage.camping.car/ 
http://lsinzelle.free.fr/ 
http://www.autocaravane.org

http://naturellementvotres.chez.tiscali.fr/

http://n.webring.com/hub?ring=campingcarring

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/ (Road info across France) 
http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?lng=2 
http://www.elbruz.org/eroads/AGR_2.htm (International E-road Network) 
http://www1.securiteroutiere.gouv.fr/signaux/default.asp (French road signs etc)

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/ 
http://www.reisemobil.online.cx/

http://tinyurl.com/8a9d2 
http://users.pandora.be/leo.huybrechts/camp1.htm 
http://www.motorhomeworld.be/ 
htt p://trans.voila.fr/voila

http://www.autocaravanas-etapas-en-libertad.com/autocaravana1/ 
http://www.vayacamping.net/areas.asp?par1=4&lang=en

http://www.eurodriveregs.co.uk/ 
http://www.fedcamping.com/inicio_EN.html 
http://www.campingcardinternational.org/CCI_Home.htm 
http://www.camping-one.co.uk/ 
http://www.les-campings.com/gb/index.html 
http://www.icmking.demon.co.uk/sites.htm 
http://www.stations-bretagne.com/locations/index.php 
http://www.languedoc-france.info/index.htm 
http://www.bdauncey.ic24.net/ 
Hope this isn't too off thread but this is a good site finder for the 
http://www.jollyinteresting.co.uk/sitefinder/UKsites/UKsitefindergrid.html 
Maybe someone will find it useful (or just find it! )
here are some german sites

http://www.ebel-reisemobile.de/start.html

www.mobile.de

http://www.caraworld.de/

http://www.womobi.com/

http://www.camper-tour.de/

http://markt.reisemobil-international.de/markt/

one of the best for buying privately

http://www.gebrauchtewohnmobile.de/pages/index.htm

www.ebay.de 
auction site, often good deals to be had

http://www.womo.de/links.htm

extensive list of MH links

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?classid=5313

Stumbled across this one, very interesting http://www.campingsinfrankrijk.nl/en/

A french Campsite database

____________


----------



## 88781

Is there any possibility that all these links can be stored somewhere handy for safekeeping and easy access, an absolute mine of info contained within these sites that would benefit all?

regards M&D


----------



## Scotjimland

I copied and pasted into my browser bookmarks.. :idea:


----------



## flyboy

All these sites are good but I do not speak a word of French never mind read it
Why cant they do it in English as well? They must know that a lot of us travel over there, and before you say you should learn the language I speak German and Spanish but alas I never liked the French or their language! sad I know but there it is.


----------



## Frenchlily

I would like to copy them,where is my browser bookmarks???

Lesley


----------



## 96180

To Flyboy

Peut-être nous devons traduire toutes nos postes à français au cas où il y a une personne française accède au site ! :wink:

Just in case you didn't get that follow the link for a free translation!

http://www.freetranslation.com/

We shouldn't expect everyone to use our language all the time - yes it is fustrating when you can't read the site but then if we want to visit a foriegn country you should expect it :roll: :wink:

no i don't speak fleunt french ( far from it - wish i did ) used the site above 
the site above also translate web pages but is limited


----------



## xgx

Bookmarks are fine but it's just as easy to copy and paste them into a word document... you'll be able to add your own notes too


----------



## zulurita

*Thanks Gillian, Twooks, Kolibri and others *

I had some of them but not ALL , now added them. That will keep me busy looking at all those.


----------



## 88781

Flyboy, most of the sites listed have a union jack for english translation

lesleylil, top tool bar of your browser Highlight or open the web page Click >Favorites> Add to Favorites... Bingo :wink: 

regards M&D


----------



## 97795

*campersite*

what about this fames dutch site
www.campercontact.nl
Fendtje


----------



## 95449

*lists of aires*

hi there,

here's another one which could be useful for sat nav pilots:

www.womo-sp.org

you'll find a summary of mote than 10'000 aires in Europe including the 
coordinates for your gps.

enjoy

Dario


----------



## 97051

Thanks for all those sites , copied them all , especially the translation one , cheers , Allan


----------



## 100547

hi all, dosnt seem to be anything on spain,this seems strange as most m/h owners i know make their way down there,any info? astra.


----------



## mauramac

First of all a HUGE thanks to all who have taken the time and trouble to post such helpful info. :cheers:

I am compiling a list of them (in word doc) to pass on to someone else who has never driven thru France before, but unfortunately I don't seem to be having much luck opening a couple of the sites...is it me 

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/ (Road info across France)
http://www1.securiteroutiere.gouv.fr/signaux/default.asp (French road signs etc)

Thanks again.

M.


----------



## Suenliam

Mauramac - both opened OK for me - but that's not much help to you is it :? 

Sue

PS One could spend all day on these sites and not get anything else done!


----------



## mauramac

Suenliam said:


> Mauramac - both opened OK for me - but that's not much help to you is it :?
> Sue
> PS One could spend all day on these sites and not get anything else done!


I know what you mean Sue, I have been on here for some time this afternoon and my bum has gone numb 8O

Will try sites again later on, must be my poor old PC. Was good to know they opening OK tho otherwise I might not have bothered again, so Ta for that.

Maura


----------



## 89122

If you have* Microsoft One Note*, it is very easy to copy them all in to it, and then you can arrange them as you want.


Eddie


----------



## Ginamo

*Lanuage translation.*

A useful site to translate to and from any language is Babel Fish Translation. Quick and easy to use but can be a bit literal sometimes, hasn't got the hang of colloquial English.

Gina


----------



## hettiehymer

*usefull websites*

very helpfull, thanks !


----------



## eddied

*Useful Continental Websites*

 
Here are a few from my collection:
Italy
www.assocampi.it
www.camping.it
www.pleinair.it

Spain
www.autocaravanas-etapas-en-libertad.com
www.vayacamping.net
www.viajarenautocaravana.com
www.campinguia.com

Portugal
www.rotiero-campista.pt

saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied

*Useful Continental websites*

  
Sorry, for Portugal should read

www.roteiro-campista.pt

saluti,
eddied


----------



## motorhomenomads

*Central Portugal*

Anyone planing a visit to central Portugal, some great information on the towns and villages in the region as well as leisure activities etc on
http://www.gekkoportugal.com/central portugal.htm


----------



## 101751

Here you have a google map with more than *350 spanish/portuguese points of interest* (campings, aires and nice sites to sleep in camper/motorhome...)
All with pictures :wink:



http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## carol

http://www.campercontact.nl/

Here's another one....I have been clearing my old hard drive and found my link to this site, still going and still growing.... and lots of info and links to google maps with gps info if needed.

Carol


----------



## autostratus

Thank you to all who have submitted sites.
I've now added the most recent ones to the list and generally given it a tidy up. It needed it. 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------

